# Cats!!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Despite taking preventative measures...



it would seem that a local cat (perhaps many of them... our street is overrun by the damn things) has decided to use my car's aerial cover as a scratching post...





Perhaps it is because my preventative measure falls asleep on the job...



but none the less, it is irritating and will require a bit of time on the machine to sort out.

I wonder if there are any LSPs out there that are scented to put cats off of coming near your car... I mean, we used to use Jeyes Fluid back in the day to keep them off flower beds! I know we all love our coconut apricot ice-cream scented products, but I wonder if a manufacturer might make one scented to put off cats??

My weekend thought of the day after seeing my aerial scratched....


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

How random is that!!!!!
Never heard of cats using that as a scratching post.
I remember when birds started to sit next to my wing mirror to play with their reflections, pooping down my door making a horrendous mess.

Just need to break their habit.
For me it was a picture of an angry cat in the window next to the mirror.

In this case I'd try to think of something paint safe but sticky and oily to cover the aerial.
To mess up mo moggy mitts.
Something like grease.
Sure it'll bug you having a greasy aerial, but only temporary until moggy finds a new past time.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Can’t blame the pooch he can’t be there all the time I’m wondering if it’s the same as birds the pesky feline is scratching at it’s reflection ?


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

We used to use chilli powder to stop cats coming into the garden to use it as a litter tray. Not sure if you've anything peppery/spicy in your arsenal


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

GSD said:


> Can't blame the pooch he can't be there all the time I'm wondering if it's the same as birds the pesky feline is scratching at it's reflection ?


Blaming the puppy was tongue in cheek  ... he's a softy and is actually scared of cats.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

How about duct tape wrapped sticky side out?
Would have to test that it stayed sticky after wetting it so it passes the rain test.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

HEADPHONES said:


> How about duct tape wrapped sticky side out?
> Would have to test that it stayed sticky after wetting it so it passes the rain test.


That's a good idea, maybe some of that really sticky waterproof Gorilla tape, Kitty is not going to enjoy that if it sticks to its paw.

Might need a couple of applications until it gets the message.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

HEADPHONES said:


> How about duct tape wrapped sticky side out?
> Would have to test that it stayed sticky after wetting it so it passes the rain test.


My only worry is the cat panics and scratches the roof trying to get away... I'll try some grease though, that should work


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

You can get those motion sensing ultrasonic deterrents. Reviews on them are 50:50 but I think you need two; one at each end or each side of the car. A single one doesn't have the range, in my experience.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ianrobbo1 said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I'd miss  ... probably end up taking a bird out one of the trees or scaring it to make a mess of the paint in a completely different way :lol: (I joke, of course!!)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How about those metal Cat scarers ? The type you stick in the ground.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How about those metal Cat scarers ? The type you stick in the ground.


My wife would drive over them...


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Defo birds (as headphones)- so get a cat


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dave KG said:


> My wife would drive over them...


:lol:


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

I hate cats and we have plenty on our street.
We used to get them sticking their a**e up in the air and spraying all over the front end of our cars, apparently marking their territory (for the record it's my territory not theirs :lol
Especially right after I had finished cleaning the car.

Anyway I used "Get Off My Garden" around the garden boundaries, seemed to have worked :thumb:

Failing that, a large bucket of water


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I'd be very surprised if a cat used your aerial as a scratching post. Cats only scratch on things they can catch their claws on as they do it to trim their claws.

Are you blaming poor washing technique on the local cats 

Or have you taken the car through a car wash!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

P2K said:


> Failing that, a large bucket of water


If using the large bucket of water be sure to dry the car off quickly to avoid water spotting.
Get a cctv camera to record and identify the blighter, track down the owner, present them with the evidence and the bill for the correction.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Suggestions of animal cruelty - even if they are "a joke" will not be tolerated on detailingworld, it's clearly stated in the posting rules that this is unacceptable.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Have you tried speaking to the cat? They can be quite reasonable. Usually if there's something in it for them.


I wonder if the scented wax would actually work. 
ODK Revere is a nice citrus flavour. Even if it doesn't keep the cats away, its a lovely wax to have.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

garage_dweller said:


> I'd be very surprised if a cat used your aerial as a scratching post. Cats only scratch on things they can catch their claws on as they do it to trim their claws.
> 
> Are you blaming poor washing technique on the local cats
> 
> ...


:lol::lol: I've been detailing cars for many years, my wash technique is pretty good


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Dave KG said:


> :lol::lol: I've been detailing cars for many years, my wash technique is pretty good


Doesn't look like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

garage_dweller said:


> Doesn't look like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol: okay, off you jog


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

is the fence to the side near to the car? I parked on a mates drive and its right next to the fence and the neighbour has wheely bins on the other side and a cat must have jumped onto car roof and left some marks, thankfully got them to a point where you couldn't really see them but still annoying. I tend to leave it at the bottom of the drive (no fence) or the road side. I can park it at the top of the drive but the birds then tend to sit on the edge of the roof of the house which causes the other type of damage. Is there anyway you can get the car as far away from the fence as possible to minimize the risk they will jump from it to the car. If corrected or re-painted would PPF withstand the attack?

unfortunately my other suggestions would be against the rules so cannot discuss them and don't want a slap on the wrist :lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I understand if your back garden smells of dog, cats will keep clear. Therefore, you just need to smear dog poo all over your car aerial thn the cat will take the hint. #sorted 😬


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> is the fence to the side near to the car? I parked on a mates drive and its right next to the fence and the neighbour has wheely bins on the other side and a cat must have jumped onto car roof and left some marks, thankfully got them to a point where you couldn't really see them but still annoying. I tend to leave it at the bottom of the drive (no fence) or the road side. I can park it at the top of the drive but the birds then tend to sit on the edge of the roof of the house which causes the other type of damage. Is there anyway you can get the car as far away from the fence as possible to minimize the risk they will jump from it to the car. If corrected or re-painted would PPF withstand the attack?
> 
> unfortunately my other suggestions would be against the rules so cannot discuss them and don't want a slap on the wrist :lol:


There's a fence that runs the length of my drive that separates my drive with my neighbours drive... It could also be seagulls as I've seen them on roofs of cars as well, just one of these things I guess.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Luckily for me, the snakes deter any cats in my area. The larger ones might even eat the cats! Either way works for me.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Have you seen cats actually doing it mate, or is the culprit still a mystery? Might be targeting the wrong species pal.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

If it is birds, this is what they were doing to my car for weeks on end.
They/it was attracted to the mirror and pooing all over the side.
Covered the mirror with a bag whenever parked but when I stopped 2 weeks later, the poo was back.

This lovely moggy picture was the placed in the window for 2 weeks while parked up.
No more birds.

Not sure how you'd do similar with your roof though.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The paw prints on the roof suggest cat... and sure enough this morning there was one snuggled up in the sun on the roof of my Outback.

To be honest, I'm not really that fussed - trouble is I didn't notice until I opened the front door, dog on lead ready to go for a walk, and the cat obviously saw the dog and made a sharp exit leaving some marks behind.. fact of life for living where I do tho, so I'm not losing sleep over it. And the bright side is the cats are probably the reason I don't have seagulls on the car that may neighbours down the road have!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My cure for cats on the roof has never failed me.

Mineral free water 
Nice hydrophobic LSP 
Leave nice big beads of water on the roof.
Cats hate a wet bum.
Do this regularly until the cat finds somewhere else to chill out.

The mineral free water ensures no water spots.

No harm to paint or cat :thumb:


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Alfie7777 said:


> To keep cats of the garden I use citrus peelings and or scatter cuttings with thorns


remind me to fill your boots with the thorns,,

animal cruelty WIll get you a boot in the ****** if i ever meet you


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

andy__d said:


> remind me to fill your boots with the thorns,,
> 
> animal cruelty WIll get you a boot in the ****** if i ever meet you


Human's lives matter.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

andy__d said:


> remind me to fill your boots with the thorns,,
> 
> animal cruelty WIll get you a boot in the ****** if i ever meet you


You do realise cats aren't stupid and just avoid walking on the thorns? They're not actually hopping across them at a hundred miles an hour and returning home with paws full of thorns! Best not put down citrus peelings as well, just in case the cat has allergies. :lol:


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

I have these on the tops of my fences to stop burglars.....Cat burglars.....and they work very well indeed, the kitties soon learned that the fences were no longer a cat highway.


----------

